# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Nudizmi në plazhet shqiptare

## baby dream

Mendimi juaj mbi Topless ne plazh..


Diku pata lexu se afer shkembit te kavajes disa vajza (nuk e di nese shqipare apo te huaja) ishin ne topless dhe me vone policia ato i shoqeroi ne polici me pretekstin se eshte e ndaluar ne Shqiperi....si vazhdon me pas historia e ketyre vajzave se mbaj mend.... 

Atehere ju pyes se cfare mendoni mbi topless ne plazh.....jeni pro apo kunder.....do e praktikonit....??!!

----------


## Blue_sky

Po pse ke femrat kapeni perhere aman?Pse su be ndonje pyetje e tipit"cfare mendoni per meshkujt ne slips ne plazh"?Ta shpifin!

C'mendoj per femrat qe praktikojne topless?S'mendoj hic!Ato te pakten shkojne ne ndonje vend te vetmuar.Duan ta praktikojne?Shume mire!Shkojne ato injorantet e policise dhe i arrestojne per "topless-izem"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

Po ja ti siper psh. po te jesh topless ti Blue Sky do e jesh e paster e paster jo e trazuar ne qiellin blu. 
Po te dale ndonje djale ashtu do rendohet qielli pastaj e mund te filloje shtrengata. Edhe qe ta merrni vesh ju e kam bere nje here ..... plazh pa njerez, kam dale slipless.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Po ja ti siper psh. po te jesh topless ti Blue Sky do e jesh e paster e paster jo e trazuar ne qiellin blu. 
> Po te dale ndonje djale ashtu do rendohet qielli pastaj e mund te filloje shtrengata. Edhe qe ta merrni vesh ju e kam bere nje here ..... plazh pa njerez, kam dale slipless.


Me mire slipless ne nje vend ku s'ka njerez sesa ne slips ne nje turme njerezish ku s'duan te shohin ty vetem me nje gjethe fiku veshur.
Po tani ty pse te djeg?Je dhe ti fajtor i slipizmit plazhor? :ngerdheshje:  
Bera vite jashte dhe s'me rastisi ne tere kete kohe te shoh te pakten nje mashkull ne slips ne plazh,gjithe ne boxer te gjera etj.Vjen ndonje hajvan pe Shqiperie,mbas dy muajsh del e nxjerr fundshpinen ne diellin e Perendimit.Me kete rast perfiton dhe t'ju sjell moden Europianeve  :ngerdheshje: Keto te gjoret i shohin me habi shqipot,duke pyetur veten si s'ju vjen turp ketyre.Te vjne te marresh nje peshqir e t'ja hedhesh siper  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

Boooo si eshte bere sot, moden njerezit e ndjekin kudo mor aman ne zyre, pune, lokal, spital. Tani te ndjekesh moden dhe ne plazh eshte gje e madhe! 
Dil si te duash,  kush do ta vere re? Po nuk pate problem fizik nxirr dhe domatet perjashta.


P.s Meqe nuk e ke problem e ndryshova prape.

----------


## Blue_sky

Postimet e mesiperme ishin thjeshte per te ju treguar qe si meshkujt ashtu dhe femrat fokusohen vetem tek seksi femer per ta kritikuar.Nderkohe qe meshkujt mund te bejne gjera poaq te shpifura,madje dhe me te shpifura por nga seksizmi s'kritikohen.

Ne syte e mi me mire ato qe plotesojne deshirat e veta ne nje vend larg syve te atyre qe s'duan ti shohin sesa ato qe dalin si askush tjeter ne boten e civilizuar publikisht.Po ti thuaj ju jane mesuar syte njerezve ne Al se kur mesohet njeriu jashte,vertete te vjen te nxjerresh me skena te tilla.

----------


## Julius

Ja pra e ndryshova, qe te mos te gjykoj personalisht. Se ne fund te fundit nuk me duhet gje se cben personalisht ti. 
Cfare duhet te bejme sipas teje per te korrigjuar kete "mangesi" te shoqerise?
 Une si mashkull di te vleresoj bukurine e femres, ashtu si fokusohen te femra per ta kritikuar me te njejtin sy fokusohen per ta admiruar. Jane anet e te njejtes monedhe. Duhet ta pranojme keshtu si eshte. Nqs ti shpreh mendim te kundert me kete kjo nuk do te thote se ka per te ndryshuar. Gjerat ne fillim i marrim ashtu si jane dhe ne baze te kesaj gjykojme, shfaqim opinione, vleresojme, vezhgojme, bejme banjo dielli, lyhemi me krem antisolar, ne fillim skuqemi e pastaj nxihemi.

----------


## Blue_sky

Mund ta lije pa problem pasi s'do me binte nder mend asnjehere te praktikoja forma te tilla plazhi,por ama s'kam gje kunder atyre qe duan ta praktikojne...eshte e drejta e tyre personale(por larg syve te mi).

Tani,se nga ju ka hyre moda e slips Shqipetareve ne plazh se di,por atyre qe banojne ne Shqiperi dhe s'kane pare gje tjeter me sy,s'ju ve shume faj.Faj ju ve ketyre budallanjeve qe edhe pse shohin ca behet ne boten jashte,edhepse shohin qe(te pakten kendej)dicka e tille s'pranohet vazhdojne te vene ne plazhe si mos-kushi.

----------


## Julius

Qenke qiell qe trazohesh lehte ti! Mos rri gjithnje e zymte e me re. Ashtu si kane te drejte femrat te dalin me bikini apo topless per meshkujt nuk eshte gje e madhe te dalin me slip. Mendimi im ky.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Qenke qiell qe trazohesh lehte ti! Mos rri gjithnje e zymte e me re.


Nese trazohem lehte apo jo une,eshte dicka qe s'do arrish ta marresh vesh asnjehere :ngerdheshje:  Aq me pak do arrish te marresh vesh sa e zymte ose sa me re,ose sa diellore qe jam  :shkelje syri: 

Mgjth,kujdes slipizmin djali...femrat me dy luge ne tru te te shihnin ne slip do te largoheshin sikur te kishe koleren  :djall me brire: 

Giorgio Panariello dhe Fiorello kane pase dhene nje pershkrim te bukur te slipistave,hahahaha,kur e kujtoj...lol!

----------


## ATMAN

> Mendimi juaj mbi Topless ne plazh..
> 
> 
> Diku pata lexu se afer shkembit te kavajes disa vajza (nuk e di nese shqipare apo te huaja) ishin ne topless dhe me vone policia ato i shoqeroi ne polici me pretekstin se eshte e ndaluar ne Shqiperi....si vazhdon me pas historia e ketyre vajzave se mbaj mend.... 
> 
> Atehere ju pyes se cfare mendoni mbi topless ne plazh.....jeni pro apo kunder.....do e praktikonit....??!!



Shoqeria njerezore është si një anije në mes të oqeanit, ndërsa njerezit janë pasagjerët. Paramendojeni sikur njëri nga ata pasagjer të asaj anije të thoshte se unë dua ta shpoj anijen për të nxjerrë pak uje . 

Do ta kishit lejuar juve?

----------


## Julius

> Shoqeria njerezore është si një anije në mes të oqeanit, ndërsa njerezit janë pasagjerët. Paramendojeni sikur njëri nga ata pasagjer të asaj anije të thoshte se unë dua ta shpoj anijen për të nxjerrë pak uje . 
> 
> Do ta kishit lejuar juve?



Nuk eshte tamam keshtu! Shoqeria njerezore eshte si shume anije ne nje oqean.
 Keto anije udhetojne ca ne qiell te paster e te kalter e ca ne qiell me re.lol  Ne anijen ku udhetoj une kapiteni jam vete. Nese pasagjeri im i preferuar do me thoshte ta cpoj pak anijen? Une nuk do i thosha mos e cpo po do e hidhja ne det!
Nqs ndonje tjeter do e cponte anijen e vet do rrija e do beja sehir.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Mendimi juaj mbi Topless ne plazh..
> 
> 
> Diku pata lexu se afer shkembit te kavajes disa vajza (nuk e di nese shqipare apo te huaja) ishin ne topless dhe me vone policia ato i shoqeroi ne polici me pretekstin se eshte e ndaluar ne Shqiperi....si vazhdon me pas historia e ketyre vajzave se mbaj mend.... 
> 
> Atehere ju pyes se cfare mendoni mbi topless ne plazh.....jeni pro apo kunder.....do e praktikonit....??!!


Baby dream o derman po pyetje eshte kjo?Po a e ke vene re se vetem ne plazh mungojne Femrat me Topless.Ka kudo pervec Plazhit.Do te ishte e bukur si iniciativ qe ta praktikonin dhe aty.

----------


## helios

Unë vetëm cunat e mi do i nxjerr në slips (edhe në mos dashtë e ëma  :perqeshje: ), ka lezet të shofësh tulet e 2 vjecarit tat, si buf, duke u llokocitur në ujë  :ngerdheshje:  (gjithmonë nën vështrimin dhe praninë time, se kjo botë ca njerëzish nuk ka!!!)...

Sa për temën, do e lejonit ju djema njeriun e zemrës të dilte topless në një plazh shqiptar? Qoftë dhe një nga ato privatët? Kot meqë rastisi t'ju pyes. S'do i bëshit sytë 4 rreth e përqark për të larguar vështrimet jargore të shqipove që mund të ishte hera e parë që do shihnin një gjoks femëror aq afer që prej tërë atyre viteve?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PINK

> Sa për temën, do e lejonit ju djema njeriun e zemrës të dilte topless në një plazh shqiptar? Qoftë dhe një nga ato privatët? Kot meqë rastisi t'ju pyes. S'do i bëshit sytë 4 rreth e përqark për të larguar vështrimet jargore të shqipove që mund të ishte hera e parë që do shihnin një gjoks femëror aq afer që prej tërë atyre viteve?



Ne fakt shqipot jane shume te eger ne kete drejtim , i zot e di se cmund te ndodh te shikojne femra topless ?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

un isha gati te thoja me pelqen te loz me top ne plazh...what a disappointment

nejse cfare mendoj, ca te mendoj duan te marrin pak ngjyre te shkretat le te jen topless  :ngerdheshje:  por larg shuuuume larg na syt e "burrit"  :perqeshje:

----------


## Pasiqe

O gra, po mbajini moj ca gjera sekret!!!  I nxorren te gjitha perjashta keto.
Nje pyetje kam une:  Pse ato gra qe dalin topless jane gjithmone grate me te shemtuara (Baby dream nuk po flas per ty, se s'te njoh, por ne pergjithsi).  I sheh programe ne TV dhe sec ku tregojne nga nje here, dhe te gjitha keto gra jane nga ato hippie-t qe nuk edhe dine ta mbajne veten fare.
Ato te miat jane te miat - special people access ONLY!!! :uahaha:

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Nuk eshte tamam keshtu! Shoqeria njerezore eshte si shume anije ne nje oqean.
>  Keto anije udhetojne ca ne qiell te paster e te kalter e ca ne qiell me re.lol  Ne anijen ku udhetoj une kapiteni jam vete. Nese pasagjeri im i preferuar do me thoshte ta cpoj pak anijen? Une nuk do i thosha mos e cpo po do e hidhja ne det!
> Nqs ndonje tjeter do e cponte anijen e vet do rrija e do beja sehir.




_Ka  vende ku  eshte  e lejushme  ( topless)  dhe nuk  ju  ben  pershtypje   sepse ashtu jane   te gjithe  ose shumica e Plazhistave, ka edhe vende pastaj qe  do e  quaja vend  ( te  gabuar)  ku  shkojne  Familjare e te moshuar,  Femije   etj etj...ku nuk  do  preferoheshe nje gje  e tille   ,   normale,   
Sipas  Vendit  edhe  Kuvendi........_

----------


## Antipatrea

Mendoj se duhet te kete lejohet po ne plazhe te caktuar, larg syve te femijeve dhe te ndonje klase te caktuar qe sdo ti shohe.
Persa i perket tundimit te meshkuj mendoj se toples ste ben edhe aq shume pershtypje ne nje vend ku te gjitha jane toples....misteri te terheq me shume (vetem mos ta ekzagjerojme shume me misterin se i bie qe arabet te jene me te deshirueshmet)....edhe dicka tjeter ; te gjithe e pelqejme ngjyren cokollate te femrat (edhe femrat te meshkujt) dhe do te ishte padrejtesi qe nje nga pjeset e trupit te femres qe na pelqen me shume te ishte  e bardhe.....

----------


## Darius

GJithmone kur bie fjala per tema te kesaj natyre jemi ne te paret si shqiptare qe e etiketojme veten si qenie me instikt kafsheror, te jargavitur per mish etj etj.
Po ska asnje gje me pozitive nje mashkull ne vende te tjera te botes. Sic ka veshtrime me epsh mashkulli shqiptar ka edhe ai i huaji. Sic mund te hedhi shikime ziliqare mashkulli shqiptar i hedh dhe ai i huaji. Pra ska te beje fare me qenien mashkull dhe sidomos pjese e nje kombesie te caktuar. E gjitha qendron tek fakti qe te huajt e kane krijuar kete lloj "kulture" te lakuriqesise dhe psikologjikisht e kane thyer si tabu. Cdo gje duhet te vije graduale se smund te kalohet nga mbathjet prej bezeje apo te pambukta te Korces tek thong apo g-string. Ka hapa te ndryshem dhe eshte dicka qe do breza qe te krijohet si kulture apo si mentalitet. Me ka rastisur ne plazh te kem pare femra toples (jetoj ne Canada) dhe reagimi i meshkujve ka qene reagim i nje mashkulli normal. Pra skane munguar shikimet me epsh dhe as reagime te llojit ndonje hedhje fjale, ndonje fishkellime, pse jo edhe ndonje ndjekje nga pas.  :buzeqeshje:  Edhe kur kane qene femra te ulura afer cadrave me meshkuj skena ka qene e njejte, shikime, shikime, shikime... jargavitje...
E gjitha qendron tek ndryshimi gradual i mentalitetit. Dhe ne kete drejtim per 15 vjet eshte bere shume ne Shqiperi. Para 15 vjetesh njerezit rrinin pa gjume qe te shikonin Electric Blue, sot i ke dvd dhe kasetat porno gjithe andej dhe se can me koken njeri. Pra cdo gje eshte graduale dhe skemi si te shpetojme ketyre fazave qe i kane kaluar te gjitha vendet perendimore.

----------

